
A key to democratizing urban solutions is building better models - kaelgreco
https://medium.com/sidewalk-talk/a-key-to-democratizing-urban-solutions-is-building-better-models-7ecc9eea7908
======
kaelgreco
I'm part of the Model team at Sidewalk Labs. Happy to answer questions

